

Ask YC: Feedback on startup's Facebook app - trovix

Myself and another developer have been working on a Facebook app and wanted some feedback.  Do you think it would be useful?  Any missing features?  Any annoyances?  We'd really appreciate any feedback or comments!<p>http://apps.facebook.com/mycareerscore/index.html
======
ecommercematt
I've long considered it a flaw in Facebook that one can't try out an
application before adding it to their account.

This prerequisite defies one of the best trends in web design today, which is
only making signing up required when it adds value.

------
trovix
Sorry, I forgot you can't see the about page before you sign up!

It's a career evaluator - you can use your Facebook profile or a resume and
the skills/experience in those is compared to what is being asked for in
current jobs for your title on the market (from company sites, Monster,
HotJobs, etc).

You get a score for how in demand your skills are, and you can also see if
you'd better suit other titles, see what jobs matched well, etc.

------
Mystalic
Way too long to analyze without any type of status bar, update bar, or
something else to do.

People will just wonder and then leave.

~~~
trovix
Thanks for the feedback! We are trying to improve the speed but it takes a
fair bit of time to process the document and then parse for skills, etc. Until
we get it sped up, we could either have a placeholder (which we do currently),
or we could just block the user on a status bar, but they could be stuck there
for up to 30 seconds.

Any thoughts on which might be less painful until we get it running faster?

------
utnick
What does it do?

Dont want to sign up before i know....

